# cold smoking with my landsman electric smoker



## fratthewcraig (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey guys how are you doing.  Ive been doing alot of reading on cold smoking and cant seem to find too much about using an electric smoker.  I tried some cheese last night and sadly melted it down /=  I am wonder what adaptations or things i can order to help me get a nice low temperature cold smoke.  my smoker goes down to 100F.  any help is appreciated.  i also see amnps everywhere.  what does that mean?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello Craig. The AMNPS thing you're seeing is a separate smoke generator that slowly burns either pellets or wood dust on it's own. It usually needs a bit of a draft to stay lit, so many do the Mailbox Mod to their respective smoker. I have an MES30 and use the AMNPS with the dust and have had no issue at all keeping it lit inside of my smoker.

Here's the link to the AMNPS: http://www.amazenproducts.com/

When cold smoking, the smoker should not be turned on, and you'll to supply smoke using another method. This is where the AMNPS comes in.


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 4, 2015)

So i would start the smoke in the amnps and than it would smoke up my smoker without melting the cheeses? pretty cool.  any idea what model would work best for a landsmann 32in electric smoker?


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 4, 2015)

How do i start the smoke in the anmps?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 4, 2015)

I tried finding some pictures of it, and if I'm seeing right the bottom is sort of a drawer? I can't find a picture that has any sort of exterior vent at the bottom. Is there one? If the shelf/basket at the bottom is big enough to fit a 5"x8" unit, that I'd suggest this one from Todd.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

I'd also suggest getting some of the dust if you're looking at cold smoking without any heat. And yes, using the AMNPS and no heat in the smoker, you're cheese shouldn't melt....as long as the internal temps of the smoker stay at or below 70 degrees which you should use a probe therm to check.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 4, 2015)

Craig to Craig.......come in please.

Most of us use a propane torch to fire up the pellets.  Once you get a good smoke going, you then insert the AMNPS into your smoker at the bottom.   Where exactly at the bottom will vary on each different smoker.  Can you post a pic of the inside of your smoker?  Yes, when cold smoking you never use the heat from the smoker.  It remains off.  The only heat generated is that from the AMNPS.  When doing cheese, you need to pick a cold afternoon or a morning. 

Some who have smaller smokers, will build a separate smoker for their AMNPS, such as a mail box.  Doing this will separate the AMNPS from your smoker, but you then connect the two with a 3" or 4" vent tube.   There are tons of discussions on "Mailbox mod".  Do a search.


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 4, 2015)

im not home now but once i am ill give you a picture.  would cold smoking work with chips or chunks or only pellets work?  Also could i start some wood chips on smoke in my smoking pan and than just let them smoke without the element underneath?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 4, 2015)

Using chunks and chips is unlikely to work because of the lack of a good enough draft in a cold smoker. That's why pellets and wood dust are used for this sort of application. 

Now, if you wanted to use chunks or chips, you could build a smoke box outside of the smoker and use a propane burner inside of it. Then you could pipe the smoke into your smoker with duct work. 

A bit more work, but it's up to you how it gets done really.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 4, 2015)

If you are cold smoking you might want to think on using the dust vice the pellets. Pellets require more ventilation to keep smoldering whereas the dust seems to smoke with much less. Also with less oxygen you get less heat generated, which is good when doing cheese or butters.

But as with all things differents smokers different rules, I have never fired up a Landsman Electric. Seems if I remember right they have both digital and analog smokers also.


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks guys, im going to get myself some dust than.  the landsmen is the digital one, has a meat probe i picked it up at gander mtn on sale.  32 in 4 racks 800w element.  I like it so far.  I dont think duct work would work for me because it does not have a side oxygen hole.  It gets most of its air from underneath i guess.  Im making some caseless snack sticks right now too so ill see how those work out


----------



## cmayna (Mar 5, 2015)

Is there a vent on the bottom side of the smoker?  Being electric, I wouldn't expect to find one.  Is there an exhaust vent on top?


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 5, 2015)

exhaust vent W dampner is on top of the unit.  I want to get into cold smoking without cutting the machine up to bad since idk how long i will be staying at my current apartment.  Im pretty good W tools since my dad is a plumber and i cant wait to put a brick and mortar smoker in when i get some land of my own


----------



## cmayna (Mar 5, 2015)

Vent on top is good.   Depending on how air tight the bottom is when everything is all closed, will dictate how well the AMNPS or AMNS will burn.   Does your smoker have an additional door at the bottom?


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 5, 2015)

Ive been contemplating leaving the bottom grease pan door open a crack to let more air in.  Last night i was smoking snack sticks and couldnt get a good smoke going.  I didnt preheat the chips and i may have over soaked them.  Had to relight with a torch multiple times.  it could also be because its about 5 degrees at night here lol


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 5, 2015)

I wonder if that bottom tray would be deep enough to fit the AMNPS? Either way, the bin in the main drawer appears to be large enough and with using the dust from Todd it won't matter if it's 5 or -20....I've done both with it never going out. Get your AMNPS and dust and you'll be set. You'll also be able to use pellets in it, so you'll never need to soak/reload chips again!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, looking at the pic you sent via the link, I'd just consider keeping the lower door slightly open if needed.   How about not soaking the chips next time.


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 5, 2015)

yeah i put a note in my smokernotebook to not soak the chips if going below 190 again.  I just bought a bunch of Chips/chunks so i hope those arent a waste since ill be using the ampns.  Im still a little confused about the ampns and not sure which model would work best for my smoker


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 5, 2015)

Can't comment to which model because I've never used your smoker. But because there are 2 drawers at the bottom, it should be able to fit inside one of those closed. Measure to see which drawer and which model will fit where.

BTW, there's never a need to soak chips.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 5, 2015)

I have both and can give you dimensions later today.  I started out with the duster for hot smoking but then went to the pellet smoker, retiring the duster.  Haven't actually used the duster for cold smoking, but might give it a try this weekend since I'm doing some more cheese.

Craig,  I bet you will eventually switch over to the pellet smoker for hot smoking and end up selling your chips and chunks on flea bay.


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 5, 2015)

so with the pellet smoker i just buy pellets and put the amnps in my smoker? or ru talking an entirely differnt machine? Hope i didnt just waste all the $$ on chips/chunks.  bought 10lbs of every flavor...


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 5, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> so with the pellet smoker i just buy pellets and put the amnps in my smoker? or ru talking an entirely differnt machine? Hope i didnt just waste all the $$ on chips/chunks.  bought 10lbs of every flavor...


Craig, you should be able to fit the AMNPS in one of the bottom drawer compartments of your smoker. We don't know because we don't have your smoker. If it don't fit there, you can put it on the bottom rack inside your smoker even. The AMNPS would go inside of your smoker and burn pellets or dust. 

As far as your chips, the reason they don't stay lit well for your caseless sticks is because the element isn't firing very much when smoking at such low temps. For smoking pretty anything else requiring 225+ temperature in the smoker, they will do just fine...you'll just be replenishing them as they burn on like normal.


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 5, 2015)

Has anyone made a homemade amnps? or something similar.  I love this hobby but ive put alota $$ into it already and building stuff is fun!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 5, 2015)

Todd has the scratch and dent version for $22.50 and free shipping at totals of $34+ right now. Including the time and materials it would take to make it, I'd spare myself the headache. I'm a diy'er at heart also. But some things are just better left to the pros. Here's the link to the scratch and dent version.....fyi, this is what I bought and I didn't see any dents or scratches in mine when I got it.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5x8-SD


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 5, 2015)

i see, so the pellets go into the raised slits and than the rest is full of saw dust?

i also saw one that looked like a big pill?


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 5, 2015)

would this machine be for mixing in spices and such to ground meat?

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AGS-CT20


----------



## sopchoppy (Mar 5, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Todd has the scratch and dent version for $22.50 and free shipping at totals of $34+ right now. Including the time and materials it would take to make it, I'd spare myself the headache. I'm a diy'er at heart also. But some things are just better left to the pros. Here's the link to the scratch and dent version.....fyi, this is what I bought and I didn't see any dents or scratches in mine when I got it.
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5x8-SD


I ordered one of the scratch and dent deals with a sack of pecan pellets, should be here tomorrow.That price was too good to pass up.  I've always used hickory pieces from a local handle factory but now will be able to cold smoke some cheese.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 5, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> i see, so the pellets go into the raised slits and than the rest is full of saw dust?
> 
> i also saw one that looked like a big pill?


Watch this video....it illustrates how the AMNPS should be used.

The bill pill is the tube smoker from Todd. Burns for shorter amounts of time and is usually used by people looking to supplement existing smokers like pellet poopers or for people that are at higher altitudes because the holes are larger and allow more oxygen to contact the burning pellets.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 5, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> would this machine be for mixing in spices and such to ground meat?
> 
> https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AGS-CT20


I've never used anything like that, but from reading the description, which be sure to do, it appears that it marinades and tenderizes meats and fish under a vacuum thus doing it faster. I'd guess you could add dried spices to the mix, but you may want to consult with Todd himself or someone that uses them before doing that.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sopchoppy said:


> I ordered one of the scratch and dent deals with a sack of pecan pellets, should be here tomorrow.That price was too good to pass up. I've always used hickory pieces from a local handle factory but now will be able to cold smoke some cheese.


I do love pecan and that's the same idea I had when I ordered it. You might find it difficult to keep pellets lit without any sort of heat going on in your smoker (I know I did), but you'll enjoy it none the less. I use the dust for anything below 180.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> Has anyone made a homemade amnps? or something similar.  I love this hobby but ive put alota $$ into it already and building stuff is fun!


Yes,

A guy named Todd Johnson made a bunch of them at home years ago.

They work Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## ndkoze (Mar 5, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> would this machine be for mixing in spices and such to ground meat?
> 
> https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AGS-CT20


I don't have one of these tumblers. But, from what it looks like it is primarly used for marinating whole pieces of meat. My guess is that this would not mix the spices into ground meat. The ground meat would just tumble around and the spices would only be applied to the outside of the meat.

For ground meat, you would want a mixer like this one:


These mixers have blades that help mix the spices into the meat as it cranks. I have a 50lb version of this and we typically only use 25lb batches, because while technically it would hold 50lbs of meat, the meat does not adequately get missed. You could maybe do 35-40 pound batches, but we have found that doing multiple 25lb batches is faster than fewer larger batches as it mixes so much faster with the smaller loads.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 5, 2015)

anyone have any info or threads on the homemade ones? looks like i will probably invest in the anmps tho


----------



## cmayna (Mar 5, 2015)

Going back to your original inquiry of cold smoking cheese,  I would consider getting one of Todd's AMNPS which can burn either dust or pellets.  I would not bother trying to make one.  Why reinvent the wheel?  Todd's smokers are not very expensive. As already mentioned, dust will smoke at a lower temp vs pellets, but through all my cold smoking, I found pellets generate a temp only about 10* higher than ambient.  So if you are  cold smoking on a pretty cold day or morning, you can simply use pellets.  You then have them available for hot smoking.

I typically let the cheese sit on the racks for about an hours at room temp to allow their internal temps to raise up a little.  Then into the smoker for 3+ hours.  I use apple pellets.  Once removed from the smoker, let them sit still on the racks on the kitchen table for an hour.  I will then typically load a large tupper ware full of the cheese and fridge over night.  Next day I vacuum seal them up.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 5, 2015)

BTW,  my dust smoker (AMNS) is 6x6x1-7/8".   The pellet smoker (AMNPS) is 6x8x1-7/8"


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 6, 2015)

I see.  I think the chips i use are burning at too hot of a temperature and not getting enough O2 to support a good slow low burn.  IVe been having trouble with getting a good smoke under 150.  I am going to stop soaking the chips and mybe try a pan of ice below the cheeses.  If all else fails i will purchase the anmps just looking at creative ways around it


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> I see.  I think the chips i use are burning at too hot of a temperature and not getting enough O2 to support a good slow low burn.  IVe been having trouble with getting a good smoke under 150.  I am going to stop soaking the chips and mybe try a pan of ice below the cheeses.  If all else fails i will purchase the anmps just looking at creative ways around it


Don't put ice in your pan. This will add unwanted moisture to your smoker.

Fill some plastic jugs 3/4 full with water & freeze them. Then put them in the smoker to cool things down.

Like This:













ribs and mods 009.jpg



__ tailgate72
__ Oct 26, 2011






Bear


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 6, 2015)

wont the plastic melt?


----------



## cmayna (Mar 6, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> I see.  I think the chips i use are burning at too hot of a temperature and not getting enough O2 to support a good slow low burn.  IVe been having trouble with getting a good smoke under 150.  I am going to stop soaking the chips and mybe try a pan of ice below the cheeses.  If all else fails i will purchase the anmps just looking at creative ways around it


Remember, the only thing generating any heat in that pic is the dust in the AMNS which generates very little heat.   The smoker's heating element is not on.   It sounds like you are going to attempt to burn your chips dry using the smoker's heating element but with a pan of ice?   That will not work for cold smoking, especially of cheese.


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah my plan was to use the element to heat up and smoke the chips and than have one pan above the element trying to keep the heat low than on the next level up a pan full of ice than next level up the cheese.  I smoked some cheddar and it did have that good smokey flavor but a little to melty.  I might try and start a fire with the chips outside of the smoker, blow the fire out than let the chips just keep smoking.  Ive been trying to find a way to turn my chips into sawdust.  blender works okay, its about 30% sawdust 70% very small chips


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 6, 2015)

Craig's point is exactly what we've been trying to say all along. For cheese, you can't run the element or the temp in the box will get too hot, and at the lower temps the chips are going to stop smoking....there's no question about it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> wont the plastic melt?





cmayna said:


> Remember, the only thing generating any heat in that pic is the dust in the AMNS which generates very little heat.   The smoker's heating element is not on.   It sounds like you are going to attempt to burn your chips dry using the smoker's heating element but with a pan of ice?   That will not work for cold smoking, especially of cheese.










What cmayna said.  The plastic won't melt with just the AMNS burning, or with the element at 100° with the ice in between, but I would recommend just the AMNS or the AMNPS.

And the jug of Ice if the ambient temp is high.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 6, 2015)

As I see, there is a top vent on your smoker, if so, there is no need to purchase an AMNPS.  By using your smoker as a heat-sink you can cold smoke simply by adding a cardboard box with a rack or racks placed on dow rods inside it and placed over your top vent.  Cut a flap in the top so the flow of smoke can be adjusted.

Although I use a retired Little Cheif, the following will give you an idea of what I sometimes use,  pictures 1 & 2 in the following thread.  My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2015)

*fratthewcraig,*

*Since I noticed cold smoking isn't the only thing you want to do, you can get the AMNPS for all of your smoking.*

*That way you can use the racks that came with your smoker, so you don't have to buy separate racks to put inside a cardboard box.*

*You'll get plenty of use for the AMNPS.*

*Bear*


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> *fratthewcraig,*
> 
> *Since I noticed cold smoking isn't the only thing you want to do, you can get the AMNPS for all of your smoking.*
> 
> ...


Maybe I have missed something here.  Does his smoker have a smoking capability or not?  If so can it be used?  Could he possibly use the racks in his smoker in the box?

 Although I do have an AMNPS it is only used for extended cold smokes, it is not needed for shorter durations such as when smoking cheese or hot smokes.  

T

T


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2015)

Most of us Watt-burners use our AMNS & AMNPS on all kinds of smokes.

It gives better results than any electric smoker can do without it---Cold or Hot.

Although maybe not as good as on racks in a cardboard box above our vents, but good enough for us.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ndkoze (Mar 6, 2015)

I think Mr. T's cardboard box is definitely a workable solution. That is what they recommend for my Big Chief.













Big Cheif Cold Smoke Option.png



__ ndkoze
__ Mar 6, 2015






But, it seems that springing for an AMNS is really the way to go if you can swing the $34 or whatever it is now days.

I would be worried about the wind blowing the cardboard box off and dumping my cheese all over the place. You would really have to have the box locked down somehow.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Most of us Watt-burners use our AMNS & AMNPS on all kinds of smokes.
> 
> Stats, please.
> 
> ...


I am so happy for you Bear.   I'm not one who tries to sell someone a bus when all they need is a car. 

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 6, 2015)

NDKoze said:


> I think Mr. T's cardboard box is definitely a workable solution. That is what they recommend for my Big Chief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NDKose,  I used the Little Chief smokers that way for probably more than twenty years or so.  That is where I got the idea of inverting the LC over the Cookshack.

Thanks for your post, I am sure it will help many.  Those boxes are priceless.

T


----------



## ndkoze (Mar 6, 2015)

I still have my Big Chief and it is stored in its original box. I'm guessing it is 15-20 years old and I still like to smoke my fish in it.

Mine is a front loader, so, I never tried the box thing. But, it is a simple idea that obviously works.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 6, 2015)

NDKoze said:


> I still have my Big Chief and it is stored in its original box. I'm guessing it is 15-20 years old and I still like to smoke my fish in it.
> 
> Mine is a front loader, so, I never tried the box thing. But, it is a simple idea that obviously works.


Oh, if we could share a penny for each pound of fish smoked in a Little or Big Chief smoker.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   My box was so fragile towards it retirement it was treated like the Holy Grail.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I think the boxes were more valuable than the smoker itself for us cold smokers.

T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 7, 2015)

NDKoze said:


> I think Mr. T's cardboard box is definitely a workable solution. That is what they recommend for my Big Chief.
> 
> I would be worried about the wind blowing the cardboard box off and dumping my cheese all over the place. You would really have to have the box locked down somehow.


Forgot to mention in the previous post, that when placed on top, the legs of the Chiefs rack are recessed into the smoker itself.  This helps stabilize the entire unit. 

For added support, a cooler with a six pack inside works very well.  When the cooler becomes so light that it is no longer efficient, the cheese is done.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 7, 2015)

Ah I think I understand. I need to basically put a chamber were the smoke would collect ontop of the vent on my machine. So a cardboard box type contraption I will probably just suck it up and get the anmps. Is the main dif in the two models one smokes pellets and one smokes saw dust?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 7, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> Ah I think I understand. I need to basically put a chamber were the smoke would collect ontop of the vent on my machine. So a cardboard box type contraption I will probably just suck it up and get the anmps. Is the main dif in the two models one smokes pellets and one smokes saw dust?


Even with the AMNPS you can still use the contraption as the AMNPS may still produce too much heat to smoke cheese.  An AMNPS with one end lit and placed inside my 22 cf. smoker will raise the temperature ± 30°.  It's whatever works for you.  Just offering ideas.

T


----------



## ndkoze (Mar 7, 2015)

The ANMPS can use pellets AND dust, where the AMNS can only use dust.

I'd get the AMNPS for the versatility.


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 7, 2015)

And do you get pellets directly from amnps or is there third party vendors? Also anyone got any DIY options for turning chips/chunks to sawdust?


----------



## ndkoze (Mar 7, 2015)

You can get them from AMAZEN Products for sure. But there are many places you can get dust and pellets.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 7, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> And do you get pellets directly from amnps or is there third party vendors? Also anyone got any DIY options for turning chips/chunks to sawdust?


Todd sells a very high-grade pellet that burns very well in his units.  I have tried the discount pellets with poor results. 

If sawdust or powder is required, I use a designated blender to grind up pellets, depending on the product being smoked. 

T


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2015)

NDKoze said:


> The ANMPS can use pellets AND dust, where the AMNS can only use dust.
> 
> I'd get the AMNPS for the versatility.









And Craig,

Sawdust won't burn as hot as pellets. Either one will be fine in Winter, but keep a jug of frozen water ready for warmer days.

Since you'll be getting the AMNPS from Todd, get some Dust & some Pellets from him with the free shipping.

Then check around if you want for other places.

Bear


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 9, 2015)

Amnps was shipped today! Got 3 pounds of muenster to smoke to celebrate it!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 10, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Todd sells a very high-grade pellet that burns very well in his units.  I have tried the discount pellets with poor results.
> 
> If sawdust or powder is required, I use a designated blender to grind up pellets, depending on the product being smoked.
> 
> T


I like the idea of blending up pellets when you need some dust, but wow!, doesn't that do a number to your blender's blades?  Maybe one needs to have a stash of blades set aside?    Agree 100% about using Todds pellets.   Top quality.


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 10, 2015)

I want to use mainly saw dust, i got the 5x8 amnps and plan on just using saw dust


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> I want to use mainly saw dust, i got the 5x8 amnps and plan on just using saw dust


I don't know if it's a problem with the AMNPS, because I never tried it, but if you use sawdust in an AMNS at temps above 200°--220° there's a good chance it will jump across rows & burn out in a short time.

That's why I use my AMNS with Dust for under 200° smoker temp, and my AMNPS with pellets for over 200° smoker temp.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 10, 2015)

cmayna said:


> I like the idea of blending up pellets when you need some dust, but wow!, doesn't that do a number to your blender's blades?  Maybe one needs to have a stash of blades set aside?    Agree 100% about using Todds pellets.   Top quality.


I use a yardsale blender, so who cares.   The truth is, the blades are holding up quite well.

T


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 10, 2015)

I only plan on using it below 200 for bacon, cheese, ect.  Ive been getting a good smoke ovver 190


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> I only plan on using it below 200 for bacon, cheese, ect.  Ive been getting a good smoke ovver 190


That would be fine.

My point was that you couldn't use a full load of Dust in an AMNS for Pulled Pork, Brisket, Ribs, Chicken, etc, etc.

Bear


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 10, 2015)

I cant wait to make a nice pork butt


----------



## foamheart (Mar 10, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know if it's a problem with the AMNPS, because I never tried it, but if you use sawdust in an AMNS at temps above 200°--220° there's a good chance it will jump across rows & burn out in a short time.
> 
> That's why I use my AMNS with Dust for under 200° smoker temp, and my AMNPS with pellets for over 200° smoker temp.
> 
> Bear


You know I never thought of it, but that makes sense. Higher than warming use pellets, lower than hot use dust. I would really like to try some dust. I can see how it would be usefull in cold smoking applications. Course here we seldom if ever have an outside temp. that allows us that luxuary.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> You know I never thought of it, but that makes sense. Higher than warming use pellets, lower than hot use dust. I would really like to try some dust. I can see how it would be usefull in cold smoking applications. Course here we seldom if ever have an outside temp. that allows us that luxuary.


Yup---But like I said, I never tried Dust in the AMNPS, so I don't know if there's a problem at higher temps, like there is with the original AMNS.

That problem was a big reason for the development of the AMNPS. Because of the double interior walls, higher heat might not hurt when using Dust in the AMNPS.

Bear


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 10, 2015)

i got the one that looks like a grate sorta.  i hope thats the right one for cold smoking at the temps i want


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2015)

fratthewcraig said:


> i got the one that looks like a grate sorta.  i hope thats the right one for cold smoking at the temps i want


They all look sorta like a grate. The AMNPS has double interior walls. The AMNS has single walls.

Either one is good for cold smoking up to 200° smoker temp.

Bear


----------



## fratthewcraig (Mar 10, 2015)

i should be good than! thanks for the info


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 10, 2015)

Bear, next hot smoke I do I'll fill my AMNPS will some pecan dust and let it go. I'm curious to see it's performance in a hot smoke as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Bear, next hot smoke I do I'll fill my AMNPS will some pecan dust and let it go. I'm curious to see it's performance in a hot smoke as well.


OK---Great !!

Let us know what temp & how long at those temps.

I'm thinking since it has double interior walls, it should be alright, but I never say it will be until I know for sure.

Thanks!

Bear


----------

